# Cast Iron Drain



## Likeason (Jun 28, 2010)

I have a 15 foot horizontal sloped 4 inch cast iron drain in the basement. It runs through finished cabinetry, the pipe is visible up in there. It has 1" X 3/4" rust bubbles (Looks like a rust boil) and they occasionally discharge something in the cabinets. I do not think its any type of condensation but they are dry. I do not want to rip the cabinets to replace it if I do not have to. 

Years ago wile in working building maintenance ( in the slum) we would wrap problem drains and lead bends with strips of cotton T shirts and oil based caulk. I guess those piped are still holding water.

Im wondering if anyone knows any other solutions?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I had to replace a cast iron stack not so long ago. It was rusted through in about 10 places and the horizontal areas were even worse. If it were me I would replace it wilth PVC but that's your choice. I wouldn't want crap leaking weather condensation or not.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Mighty Putty


----------



## breid1903 (Aug 4, 2009)

tar. breid....................:rockon:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm leaning toward the Mighty Putty.
Could order in bulk, and use it to
repair the "waterfall" too!


----------



## Likeason (Jun 28, 2010)

I was just checking around for some mighty putty, found some silly putty they are both still leaking??


----------



## UALocal1Plumber (Jun 19, 2009)

Are you kidding me? If the pipe is leaking, the only way to make it stop is to replace the pipe. Old cast iron was cast a certain way that left seams and thin areas. Replace the pipe with PVC, and you'll get 20 years out of it. Or you can replace it with new 4" TRU SPUN no hub cast iron, and get a lifetime out of it. Your choice. But please don't apply epoxy, putty, or oil soaked rags to the pipe and expect it to not leak.

Keith


----------

